# is 3 gallon tank big enough ?



## mentos876 (Oct 20, 2013)

Soo i currently got plain steel 5gal skinny tank which is ugly as fu&k . I got a 3Gal polished tank that looks great. 

its the one like this.

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=3+gal+polished+air+tank&tbm=shop&spd=18195262300138268344

Now im just wondering if its going to be enough for my setup . Im running v2 with performance fronts and double bellow rears.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

2012 Golf R
Airlift 3/8" V2
Airlift Slam XL Fronts
Airlift DoubeBellow Performance rears
3 gallon custom tank setup

I can go from 0psi to *ride height* (70psi front, 40psi rear) every time. Usually on the first 'iteration,' sometimes on the second. 1.0 to 1.5 seconds from ground to ride height.
I CANNOT go from 0psi to *FULL UP* (90psi) without running out of air. I get about 85psi all the way around and the V2 says 'unsuscessful, low tank pres'. 

I very rarely ever have to go from fully aired out to fully aired up, so it's not a big deal -- even then, the height difference between 85psi and 90psi is not a huge difference.

I can try going from zero to ride height, back to zero and then back to ride height if you'd like. I think I'd still make it or get very close. Either way, it's a Golf R with aftermarket rear sway bar, so I don't do 'left to right' at all, nor do I 'play' with it often. Any adjustments I need to make on the fly (nose up for entryways, rear up a tad for guests,) I've got plenty enough air for.

3 gallons is enough, but I wouldn't go any lower.


----------



## mentos876 (Oct 20, 2013)

well im going to swap them around over the weekend , in worse case scenario , im just gonna go back to my uglyasss 5gal skinny tank hhah


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

I am running one of our 2.5 Gallon Aluminum air tanks in my BMW e30 and it is plenty of air for me. 

http://www.airliftperformance.com/product/12958/


----------

